

How Happier treats its interns - silvertonia
http://blog.happier.com/2013/08/09/life-as-intern/

======
tomorgan
It's great to see a positive working experience on HN. There's lots of "why I
quit" and "help, I'm drowning" experiences, but this one has made me a lot ...
Happier?

Good job, and thank you. I'm downloading your app now.

